# T-Online Browser



## Interritor (10. Juni 2001)

Ja da surft man durch´s *Internet* und sieht auf einmal das T-Online einen Broser rausbringen. 
Wer sich interessiert guckt hier: http://www.t-online.de/service/beta/index/browserbetax01.htm

Hoffentlích wird er die gängigen standarts des IE unterstützen (CSS, CSS2 usw....).  Lassen wir uns überraschen *g*

Was denk ihr?


----------



## ghaleon (11. Juni 2001)

ich glaub net das ich nen browser oda sonstwas von t-online will


----------



## Interritor (11. Juni 2001)

ich weiss es net! WO ich gehört habe soll er auf T-Online angestimmt d.h. nur für T-Online kunden. Da er vorteile bei Videostream bieten soll....

Aber mal überraschen lassen ich glauba ber auch net das er den IE schlägt!


----------



## Psyclic (11. Juni 2001)

*IEEEEEH*

Man die t-offline software ist schon ******** genug nun auch noch n browser von den säcken ?
*würg* *kotz*

NEIN DANKE !


----------

